# Pulley nuts



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Are pulley nuts reverse threaded on MTD snow blowers ? New unit. Looking to remove and apply anti-seize. Thinking that the best time to do it would be now when it's not needed.

:question:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

BlowerMods1 said:


> Are pulley nuts reverse threaded on MTD snow blowers ? New unit. Looking to remove and apply anti-seize. Thinking that the best time to do it would be now when it's not needed.
> 
> :question:



*If it ain't broke don't fix it. Not sure you want to do that. I'd just coat the exposed threads since that's usually where the trouble is, not on the covered threads. JMHO
*


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Good point Micah, I like your idea better. I bow to your expertise - thanks . :bowing:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Not sure what pulley nuts are, sorry. But having beat my head against the wall with a bunch of rusted fasteners on my current machine, including some that stripped or broke off, I support the idea of anti-seizing things that may need to come off at some point. If it was me, I might do it in the off-season, though, in case something goes really wrong. 



For now, you could put some penetrating oil on them; it's thin enough that it might be able to work its way down the threads, even without removing them. Assuming you don't get it on a friction surface (pulley groove, etc), there's no real downside.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> If it was me, I might do it in the off-season, though, in case something goes really wrong.


:iagree: Nothing worse than having a working machine turn into a non working machine because you tried to do some unnecessary maintenance.


.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Well it's actually a bolt and an oversized washer. No exposed threads. The drive shaft has a slit in it on the other side of the pulley. I imagine that is for wedging something in there to keep it from moving when removing. Just wondered if it has a reverse thread pattern as I've run into that before. I may try it on the backup - same machine. Think I could muscle it or should I pick up an impact ?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If I wasn't sure of the threads direction, I wouldn't start with an impact  That'll make it turn, one way or another! Either back out, or twist off  I'd start by hand, regardless, and see how it goes. It might come right out. Impact tools are great, but not always essential.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

That's the problem. Not sure of the thread pattern and it won't turn by hand. Torque on both blowers was super tight from the factory, like the fasteners had been put on with an impact. Wheel hubs and spark plugs but I was able to remove and grease. One plug was so tight I had to inspect the cylinder to see if they had cracked it. There's no reason for that. If I hadn't checked it no telling what I would have wound up with. Luckily it was ok. I agree with if it ain't broke don't fix it but I also believe that if it needs fixing that it should be relatively easy to do. I would not use impact until I was sure of the pattern. May come off with a breaker bar. I will try that first. Decided not to pull the pulleys but I would like to be able to get to them if / when needed. If the breaker doesn't work I will wait till It absolutely has to come off and figure on it being a problem. I will call tech support tomorrow and see what they have to say. May never have a problem with them but you never know. I had a 28 in. MTD with 8 hp. Tecumseh I used for 14 years that never gave me a problem. Clogged only on rare occasions. Totally stock / no mods. Never lifted a wrench except for oil changes and general maintenance. Still worked great when I sold it but you never know. Thanks.
.


----------

